# Semi truck police chase. Why can't people drive as good as him?



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 28, 2011)

So i saw this on 93x.com (radio station) and i thought damn this guy is a good driver.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nothing in that video showed me that he was a good driver, only that he was an idiot. The flaming tire was pretty awesome though! lol


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 28, 2011)

i mean he doesnt drive slow lol


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 28, 2011)

The only person injured in that video was the kid in the bus (Poor bugger), and the driver himself (douchebag), but I gotta admit, I laughed a lot when that guy gave him a high five! It would been funnier if the driver grabbed his hand and pulled him along for the ride...


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2011)

That fireball tyre was awesome. Americans are great at providing entertainment.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

More like, that policeman is a great shooter


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great shot.
Great flaming tire.
Great maneuvers.
Great high five.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2011)

The flaming tire looks like Sonic when he's rolled up and speeding.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably got like 10 years in jail and a 1000000000000000000000000$ fine


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Great shot.
> Great flaming tire.
> Great maneuvers.
> Great high five.


 
Damnit! You pretty much ninja'd what I wanted to say. 
So I'll go with a "This."


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 28, 2011)

At the end of the chase, when the truck stopped, I was waiting for the truck to transform into Optimus Prime.

Either that, or the driver must be very familiar with mario kart.


----------

